

Instatrade- New craigslist like app I hacked up, let me know what you think - dchamish
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/instatrade-trade-barter-buy/id740789924?ls=1&mt=8

======
dchamish
The app is a mash-up between Craigslist and Instagram that allows users to
easily post pictures of items they no longer use anymore and list them for
sale. App also includes bartering options as well as an inboard private
messaging system. Check it out and leave feedback.

------
yachtintransit
nice ! or at least the screenshots are nice. any chance you can 'hack up' an
android version?

~~~
dchamish
ya hopefully will in the near future. We just lunched last week so right now
it just iphone but check it out on a friends iphone. Its the first result when
you search barter. Spread the word.

Thank you for the feedback

